# 1963 monark silver king-beautiful!



## partsguy (Jun 14, 2011)

This is easily one of the most beautiful middleweights I have seen, only a few as nice as this...oh my. This is a 1963 Huffy-built Monark (the Monark version of the Silver Jet). Check out that WILD fender ornament. It has to be exclusive to the Monark line, I've never seen that before (reminds me of a Klingon Bird of Prey).

http://cgi.ebay.com/EARLY-1960s-MON...271?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a1173214f


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2011)

I may be out of touch but $300 seems like a lot for a 60's middle weight


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 20, 2011)

The auction just ended with an under the table deal it looks like.


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2011)

scrubbinrims said:


> The auction just ended with an under the table deal it looks like.




How do you figure? It's looks to me like it just ran it's course with no bids.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 20, 2011)

I guess you are right, I thought the post was current and I don't have this stuff on my radar.
My mistake and 300 is a bit much with/without a week's retrospective.


----------

